
Show HN: Easy Data Transform v1.0.0 - hermitcrab
https://www.easydatatransform.com/download.html
======
hermitcrab
Easy Data Transform is Windows/Mac desktop software for merging, cleaning,
deduping and reformating data. It is aimed at people who need to munge
together CSV and Excel files, but don't have to time or skills to do it in
Python+pandas or R and don't have the budget to do it with a corporate ETL
tool.

I posted a while back about Easy Data Transform and got some useful feedback (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21165736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21165736)
). I have now finally launched v1.0.0 as a paid product ($99/year
subscription).

